# Mini-addition: Unanswered posts



## Chris (May 15, 2007)

You can now search only for threads with zero replies from the Quick Links menu, by clicking UNanswered Posts.


----------



## BigM555 (May 15, 2007)

You mean like this one?.......no wait!


----------



## Stitch (May 15, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> You mean like this one?.......no wait!



Careful. 



Not meaning to be insolent, but what use does this function perform (apart from searching for unanswered posts? ) I mean - why would you want to? 

Regardless. Another cool feature, Chris. Awesome.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2007)

Because people ask questions that go unanswered.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2007)

I personally think this is a great idea. I've noticed many times someone will start a new thread and ask a question that will get ZERO replies. One week later, a different person will start a new thread and ask the same question and get several pages of replies.


----------



## Digital Black (May 15, 2007)

Yup. an excellent feature. Nice one.


----------



## Shawn (May 15, 2007)

Awesome. Nicely done, Chris!


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2007)

Not a bad idea. 

God knows how many threads I started with no responses. 

Actually, Chris probably knows.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 17, 2007)

There's a thread in Off-topic observing that most of the unanswered threads were started by me...


----------



## settite (May 17, 2007)

Nice work Chris


----------

